# Can I do a natural birth with induction?



## Allie84

Hi everyone,

I'm being induced at 38+3 due to preeclampsia and gestational diabetes. I wasn't planning on being induced...and was really set on a natural birth. I just DON'T want an epidural.

Now that I'm being induced I'm worried that plan is out the window. Does anyone have any experience with induction and forgoing pain relief? I'll be put on pitocin and am worried I won't be able to handle the contractions.

I'm also worried the strain/stress of natural birth will raise my blood pressure even more. Are there things I can do to avoid this happening?

I'm in the US so gas and air isn't an option either.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I wasn't induced, but my labour was augmented with pitocin when it stalled. I had been practicing hypnobirthing techniques and they got me through to full dilation without me feeling the need for any other pain relief. The contractions were intense, but not so much that I couldn't deal with them. I found humming on my out breath helped!

So I would say if you can relax, and breathe with the contractions (the main features of hypnobirthing) then you can do it.

I also had wheat bags to hold against my back (provided by the labour ward) as my baby was back to back (OP) and had back ache. They were brilliant and I've bought some for myself this time. You just microwave them for 2mins. Maybe ask if they would heat those for you if you took your own in.

The main issue is mobility I would say, you will presumably also be on a monitor? Ask if they have one with wireless pads, also think about packing some 'bump bands' to clamp the pads to you, quite often moving around causes the signal to be lost so you end up having to stay still. Being able to move around will help you manage any discomfort better, so it is worth pushing midwives/doctors into helping you get into any position you feel will make you comfortable then rearrange the monitor to work in those positions.

I've never used a TENS machine, but have friends who swear by them. They have said you have to start using it from the earliest contractions and gradually ramp it up over time, rather than only using it later on, though

I totally think it is do-able, it might just involve a bit more planning than would otherwise be the case. How long before your induction.

Good luck!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much for the information! It is very useful.

I'm being induced on Saturday night so I have a few days to plan....I'm currently on bedrest so have lots of time to research!

I am pretty sure my hospital has mobile monitors and a mobile IV but I'm not sure if they'll let me use them with my blood pressure. If I can, I still plan on walking around and using the bathtub as much as possible. 

What do you mean by wheat bags? Is that something I would purchase? Or make?


----------



## lynnikins

you can make wheat bags they are basicly cloth bags full of raw wheat and you can put cinnamon in them too you want to make a double layer bag though if you make it yourself so that it reduces the risk of rupture i'll try to find you a tutorial or here is a website that sells in the US https://www.wheatbags.com/


----------



## aliss

I made it through the first 24 hours without meds but oh boy... anyways, you've gotten a lot of great advice. What got me through the first day was being able to get up and walk around - technically they want you in the bed but you can get up if you want - it's a pain in the bum for the nurses (because they have to unstrap your monitor) but you can pester them and do it anyways ;) With the strap you can also sit on the ball. Put your mind to it and hope for the best. I won't lie - it's a lot harder to do than if you are mobile and your labour is natural. Good luck.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I bought wheat bags, they are just like bean bags really and retain heat. You just put them on whatever is aching and they are very soothing.

I thought of something else which is worth knowing. When you go into labour naturally your body produces oxytocin in your brain, which then heads off and does its thing on your cervix. This oxytocin, as well as having physical effects, gives you loved up and chilled out feelings - it is the love hormone, and is also present during breastfeeding, etc.

When you are given artificial oxytocin (pitocin etc) then it does the physical stuff but due to the structure of the hormone it can't pass into your brain, so you don't get the benefit of the loved up, spaced out feelings which help with labour.

So doing things to increase your natural levels of oxytocin would probably help. Maybe have a baby outfit nearby to look at and imagine holding your baby, or a toy you have bought for your baby? Go as soppy and emotional over the thought of holding your baby as you can! Nipple stimulation is also meant to be good (simulates a baby sucking), and there are various websites with advice for upping your natural oxytocin levels if you have a search. Dim lights are good I think. And getting medical staff to talk quietly, not talk to you during contractions, and if possible to talk to your birth partner rather than you for anything non-essential. That way you can just concentrate on chilling out.

The enemy of oxytocin is adrenaline, so keeping as calm and serene as possible would also be beneficial. Trying to almost meditate. I found relaxing gentle music really helped for that and there are also various hypnobirthing/natal hypnotherapy downloads available on the web which you could listen to between now and Saturday, and during labour. My midwives said the labour room felt like a spa!

Sorry for the essay!

HTH


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much! That's all very helpful. I will take all of that advice on board and add it to my birth plan. I'm having to write a new birth plan now, taking into account I will be induced.

I'm also keeping my FX that the gel that they put on my cervix Saturday night gets things going enough that I don't actually need the pitocin on Sunday. I guess it could always happen. 

I have also been putting evening primrose oil on my cervix daily, drinking my mother-to-be tea with raspberry leaf, and having sex and orgasms dailly to hopefully help my body prepare. 

Oh, and I had a membrane sweep two days ago which didn't work as I'm not in labor, but maybe it dialated me a bit more (I was 1.5 cm on Tuesday).


----------



## stardust599

Good luck hun.

Your induction should be fairly straight forward, I had a very similar experience to you (sweep the week before, was 2cm dilated before induction, EPO, RLT etc.)

I didn't have a very nice experience but mine was down to far too much medical intervention when unneeded!

Might have the timing wrong here as it's all very blurry -

I had a 24hour pessary inserted at 6am to kick start labour (contractions 1-2mins apart from 12pm) which got me to about 4cm by 5/6pm ish then had my waters artificially ruptured.

Wasn't progressing by 1cm an hour so was started on the syntocin drip about 8pm ish when I was 5cm? I started gas and air at the same time as the drip as the increase in the pain from the contractions was very shocking and noticeable. At this point the continuous monitor was put on me (they have to do this in UK if you have drip) and I was only allowed to lie on my back with no moving. I got into a panic and lost my calm and control which made the pain worse, I pulled my TENS machine off (which I'd managed fine with until that point) and ended up very distressed for the rest of the labour and being given 2 doses of diamorphine (one at 11pm and another about 2am I think)

Started pushing around 5am, pushed for around 15mins but still wasn't allowed to move off my back. Finally told midwifes to bugger off and flipped round to squatting and LO popped out with the next 2 or 3 minutes (total pushing was less than 20mins i think)

If I had refused the drip and allowed my labour to progress as it was (neither me nor LO were distressed) I think I could have lasted to the end on just my TENS and breathing.

I did have a very short, easy pushing stage with no tears and very quick healing which I put down to tons of RLT. Take RLT to the hospital with you as I found drink a few cups of it in a row REALLY got the contractions started.

My induction also got started fairly quickly which I think was down to already being dilated from EPO, sex and "home sweeps" (done myself :blush: )

xx


----------



## tbaby

I wish you lots of luck. I had pitocin and cervadel gel for cervix.. and it caused me a lot of painful contractions. I ended up with an epidural, but had to immeaditely take it out due to the babies heart rate going up. 

Also you can make these hot packs with rice or buy some at the local health food store.


----------



## Rmar

No advice but a little encouragement. My MIL was induced for those reasons for all 4 of her pregnancies and ended up with a vaginal birth (with gas and air for 1) including one twin birth where one of the twins was breech.

It's possible.


----------



## caz81

I was induced for my first pregnancy, where I gave birth I was refused any pain relief at all I was in full labour for 6hrs until I had to have an emergency section, the point is though that I got through those 6hrs without any pain relief. If I could do that im sure you will be able to as you are going in with the frame of mind that you want to do it


----------



## K477uk

I think you have been given some fantastic advice.

I was induced with my first, and was in labour for around 40 hours before an emergancy section.... but that was needed!

I spent the first 30 hours or so just with my TENS, massage oil and walking/bouncing. After that I used G&A as I was exhausted!

I think you also need the right frame of mind before going in too.... remember it isn't for long and doesn't last forever!


----------



## Dorian

Allie84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm being induced at 38+3 due to preeclampsia and gestational diabetes. I wasn't planning on being induced...and was really set on a natural birth. I just DON'T want an epidural.
> 
> Now that I'm being induced I'm worried that plan is out the window. Does anyone have any experience with induction and forgoing pain relief? I'll be put on pitocin and am worried I won't be able to handle the contractions.
> 
> I'm also worried the strain/stress of natural birth will raise my blood pressure even more. Are there things I can do to avoid this happening?
> 
> I'm in the US so gas and air isn't an option either.

I had to be induced with baby number 1, I had the picotin drip, and I really hated it. It made my head fuzzy. But I didn't have any pain drugs or anything else.

With my third baby, I had to be induced also. But this time, I had a special gel stuff put on my cervix to help get it going. And that was all I needed. It was MUCH better than the picotin drip. I had no pain drugs, or anything else.

So yes, it is possible. The contractions did seem a bit more severe with baby number 3 (vs. number 2 who was all natural, no inducing). But you can get thru it.

I would ask your Dr about this gel stuff, and see if you can have it instead. good luck!


----------



## ChrissiK

How did it go?????


----------

